

Startup template for Ruby on Rails 4 applications - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/a-startup-template-for-ruby-on-rails-4-applications/

======
DanielKehoe
The Rails application template feature makes for great starter app tooling.

I keep a list of Rails application templates at
[http://railsapps.github.io/rails-application-
templates.html](http://railsapps.github.io/rails-application-templates.html).

I've also got a list of starter apps at [http://railsapps.github.io/rails-
examples-tutorials.html](http://railsapps.github.io/rails-examples-
tutorials.html).

Starter apps are handy but even more interesting is the discussion about what
gems should go in a starter app.

------
peggyc3
nice tip!

